# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  IriScan Book 2 -Skaner portativ librash,dokumentash.

## benseven11

IriScan Book 2

Nje skaner i vogel portativ,shume i lehte ne peshe ,perdorim
dhe shume praktik.Mund te punohet me bateri,i pavarur nga kompjuteri ne skanim.Materiali i skanuar ruhet ne  mikro SD karte.Ose mund te lidhet me kompjuter via portit mini USB,nga ku merret energjia dhe perdoret edhe per te percjelle materialin e skanuar ne hard drajv.Me kete skaner mund te skanohen.
1.Copa letrash me shkrime,shenime stilokalem/kalem.
2.Fatura dyqani,fatura per pagesa
3.Dokumenta nga zyra institucione
4.Libra te vjeter/te rinj me figura ,ose pa figura,vetem tekst.
5.Fotografi te vjetra /te reja,skica,diagrama,planimetri jo me te gjera se 8.5 inch
(21.5 cm)
6.Dokumenta ID mund te skanohen dhe ruhet kopje ne kompjuter.
7.Mund te skanohen copa fletesh revistash,flete albumesh,etiketa disqesh,receta gatimi  dhe informacioni i mberthyer nga skaneri kalon ne mikro SD karte dhe me vone ne kompjuter, ruhet ne hard drajvi.

----------


## benseven11

Perpara se te perdoret duhen ditur detajet e skanerit per te kuptuar se cfare funksionesh kryhen me skanerin dhe si funksionon

Detajet per skanerin.


Sektori 1 ne skaner perfshin
panelin e skanimit.
Ne panelin e skanimit kemi keto komponente.(shih figuren poshte Detaje 1,sektpri 1 i zmadhuar)
a-cbw eshte butoni qe shtypet ne rastet kur do bejme nje skanim
te nje letre dokumenti qe eshte ne bardhe e zi,pra kemi vetem 2 ngjyra
b-DPI eshte butoni qe shtypet ne rastet kur do skanohet dokument me tekst dhe figura dhe kuptohet ka shume ngjyra.Ne kete rast me shtypjen e ketij butoni ka dy opsione.Mund te vendosesh te zgjedhesh skanim ne rezolucionte larte( High) 600 dpi,ose zgjedh rezolucion te ulet(low) skanmi deri 300 dpi
Mund te ndryshosh,kalosh nga rezolucion 300dpi(low) ne 600 dpi(high)
 dhe e kunderta, duke shtypur kete buton vetem nje here
Ekrani i statusit te skanerit.
Ketu duhen pare mire ikonat simbolet,meqenese jane te vogla,mund te perdoresh ndonje lupe  per qartesi.
Ketu do shfaqen
c-ikona e  kartes se memorjes Mikro SD,qe tregon qe nje karte mikroSD eshte ngulur ne skaner.
d-Tekst siper qe shkruan color.Kjo tregon qe skaneri do skanoje dokument me ngjyra,ne rezolucon 300 dpi(low) ose 600 dpi(high)
e-ikona e baterise qe tregon qe skaneri suportohet ne energji nga baterite dhe duket qarte shkalla e mbushjes se baterive dhe kjo te ndihmon ti nderrosh baterite kur bie niveli  mbushjes.
f.Aty  shfaqet teksti rezolucion(kjo nenkupton qe do behet skanim dokumenti me ngjyra)
g.Shfaqet tekst low ose high,kjo tregon se ne cfare rezolucioni do skanohet.
Rezolucionin high /low e cakton vete ti duke shtypur butonin b (DPI) lart.
h.Eshte indikatori i skanimt.Kur indikatori merr drite ngjyre te verdhe/portokall kjo tregon qe skaneri eshte gati ne gjendje pune dhe mund te levizet te beje skanim.
Nqs gjate skanimit e mban per disa seonda skanerin pa leviz,indikatori fiket caktivizohet skanimi.Pra kur skanon gjithmone skaneri duhet te rreshkase ngadale mbi leer dhe jo te ndaloje.Kur mbaron skanimin e faqes e ndalon skanerin dhe pas pak disa sekondash skaneri fik vete indikatorin e skanmit.Kur drita e indikatorit eshte e fikur,skaneri nuk ben skanim.
k.Indikatori i gabimit.Ky indikator ndizet dhe merr ngjyre portokall nqs behet ndonje gabim.
===
Sektori i dyte.(Shih 2 Detaje per sektoin e zmadhuar)
Ne kete sektor jane bashke 
1.Butoni i power-=ndezjes /fikjes se skanerit.
2.Anash butonit te power jane dy zgjatime metalike.Shtypet ne keto zgjatime metalike  ne 2,ose ne 3 per te aktivizuar indikatorin e skanimit dhe filluar punen me skanim faqesh.
====
Sektori trete(3D ne figuren poshte),
Ketu pefshihet 
1 Foleja e memorjes dhe 
2.Brime  vockel ku ngulet tel per formatizimin e memorjes.
Te bejme te qarte dicka,ky skaner punon vetem me memorje mikro sdHC qe do e thote"mikro storage device high capacity",pajisje ruajtese memorje me kapacitet te larte.
Memorja e perdorur duhet jete SDHC njelloj si memorja e telefonit.Nqs ke ndonje telefon te vjeter me memorje SDHC 2 gb,ose 4 gb apo me shume,mund te futesh dhe perdoresh ate memorje,ose blen memorje micro SDHC ne dyqan.
Mire eshte te perdoren karta micro SdHC 10 te pakten 4 gb  qe jo vetem mjaftojne per te ruajtur ndonje liber te skanuar por edhe memorja ka shpejtesi te mire.Sidoqofte per te gjetur sa memorje te duhet,skano nje faqe te librit te mbushur me tekst dhe ilustrim/imazhe dhe ruaje ate skanim si skedar ne kompjuter.Klik   i djathte  ne skedarin e skanimit dhe /properties ne ate skedar dhe gjen se sa kb eshte madhesia.
Shumezon vleren ne kb te fletes se skanuar me numrin e faqeve te librit-1 dhe gjen se sa afersisht memorje  kerkohet per ta ruajtur ate liber.

----------


## benseven11

Pjesa ballore e skanerit.

----------


## benseven11

figura 4
Gjeresia e zones se skanimit.Ky skaner mund te kape material tekst/imazh ne flete me gjeresi deri ne 8.5 inch(21.5 cm).

----------


## benseven11

Figura 5,6,hapja instalimi i baterive.

----------


## benseven11

Futja e memorjes Mikro SDHC ne skaner.Shtyhet karta deri ne fund deri sa te ndjehet qe 
ka ngecur ne pozicionin qe duhet.
Shtyhet pak me gisht karta dhe lere dhe karta do terhiqet mbrapsht pak per tu marre ndhe hequr nga skaneri.
Gjithmone pasi ke kaluar materialin e skanuar nga karta ne harddrajv ne kompjuter,fshije mikro sdHC karten dhe mos e ler  memorjen ne skaner te ngulur pasi ke mbaruar pune me skanerin.megjithse karta eshte fshire,jane bere cut/delete materialet e skanuara,ato materiale mund te rikoverohen dhe vidhet material sekret nga dikush,nqs kjo karte i bie ne dore.
Kartat mikro sd jane private dhe kurre nuk duhet te lihen ne telefona,skanera portative te ngulura kur ato nuk i perdor,pasi rreziku per vjedhje eshte i larte dhe mund te perdoren programe rikoverimi dhe rimarrin informacion privat nga keto mikro karta..
Vazhdon.....

----------


## Bamba

Praktik dhe i nevojshem ndonjehere, vetem se kushtoka pak!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

Skaneri nuk e ka gjithe gjeresine poshte tij xham.
Ekzistojne rreth 4 cm ne te dyja krahet e skanerit
qe jane pa xham,pra nga keto sektore 4 cm anesore A dhe B ne figure nuk mund te behet lexim dhe keto sektore duhet te jene gjithmone jashte tekstit ne faqen qe skanohet.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 9...............

----------


## benseven11

Kur do e perdoresh kete skaner per here te pare,kerkohet te behet fillimisht,
1.Kalibrimi i  skanerit per ngjyren e bardhe,ne menyre qe skaneri te perceptoje sakte
te bardhen ,kontrasti mes te bardhes dhe  te zezez dhe kontrasti mes te nardhes dhe cdo ngjyre tjeter jo te zeze te kopjohet nga skaneri qarte.Per psoje imazhi i skanuar do duket i qarte dhe i mprehte ne kontrast.Ko e ben me te lehte dokumentin ne lexim
si dhe lehteson shume procesin e njohjs se tekstit me dokumentin e skanuar nga programe ORC qe mund te perceptojne tekstin,marrin ate nga dokumenti i skanuar dhe konvertuar me vone ne txt file,doc file apo pdf file.
Nje skaner i pakalibruar mund te jape dokumenta te skanuara qe duken turbullt jo qarte.
Kur imazhi i skanuar ka sfond me nuance si blu,kjo eshte shenje e qarte qe skaneri ka nevoje per kalibrim te ngjyres se bardhe, per te balancuar te bardhen.
2.Formatimi i memorjes.
Skaneri punon vetem me memorje te jashtme.Nqs nuk fut memorje Mikro SDHC ne skaner,skaneri nuk do punoje.
Procesi i kalibrimit zgjat 2 minuta eshte i thjeshte,vetem don kujdes.Figura poshte.Me perfundimin e kalibrimit,shtypet butoni skan dhe fiket skaneri perkohsisht.

----------


## benseven11

Formatimi i memorjes.
Ndizet skaneri ,futet memorja ne fole 
dhe vazhdohet me formatim
sipas figures poshte

----------


## benseven11

Perpara se te fillosh te skanosh,gjithmone
 pozicionoje skanerin mbi leter shume sakte,
perndryshe ekziston rreziku i 
humbjes se copave anesore tekst nga 
skanimi si pasoje e vendosjes keq te skanerit
 mbi leter(i spostuar shume majtas ose djathtas.)

----------


## benseven11

Procedura per te filluar skanimin.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 14..............

----------


## benseven11

Figura 15.
Eshte shume e rendesishme qe gjithmone menjehere sa fillon
leviz skanerin nga lart faqes per poshte,shiko te shenja anash
dhe duke levizur skanerin ngadale sigurohu qe shenja te udhetoje drejt
sipas vijes C....D.
Kjo garanton skanim shume drejt me rezultat te mire dhe pa dredha zigzake
te skanerit.
Sigurohu qe ne skanim letra te mos levize majas/djathtas.
Mbeshtet gishtat ne fund te letres ne sektoret 18,19 dhe 27
te figures kalendar poshte per te dhene nje ide,per ta mbajt letren
te fiksuar mire.
Letra mire eshte te mos kete rrudha perthyerje te forta nga palosje
pasi kjo veshtirson levizjen e skanerit .,
Letra e rrafshte  nuk pengon dhe skaneri do levize ngadale dhe rreshkase lemuar 
mbi leter.
Mund te fillohet skanimi nga pika A ne figure dhe 
vazhdohet drejt pikes B ne fund te faqes,ose 
mund te fillohet skanimi nga pika B poshte drejt pikes A lart.
Nuk ka rendesi,e fillon skanimin  nga te duash.

----------


## benseven11

Kontrolli i statusit te baterise.
Te paneli i skanimit mund te shihet ikona e statusit te baterise.
3 situata te baterise ne figuren poshte.
1.Bateria e rene  vetem 30%(E mbushur 70%)
2.bateria e rene vetem 60%(E mbushur vetem 40%)
3.Bateria e rene fare,shkarkuar komplet(Mbushja zero)
Faktoret qe ndikojne ne renien e shpejte te baterive
1.Lloji i baterise qe perdoret.Disa bateri nuk jane kompatibel me nje kategori produktesh dhe per pasoje rrjedhin shume energji shume shpejt.Prej ketej del konkluzioni qe te perdoren gjithmone tipi/lloji i baterise qe rekomandohet nga kompania prodhuese e produktit qe perdor bateri.Perdorimi i nje baterie qe nuk shkon,nuk eshte kompatibel me ate produkt shkakton  renie te shpejte te baterive.
Nqs do futen 2 cope bateri ne nje produkt baterite duhet te jene te prodhuara nga e njejta firme dhe jo dy bateri te prodhuara nga firma te ndryshme.
Shembull Fut dy cope bateri "energizer"eshte ne rregull.Situate tjeter fut dy cope bateri ku njera eshte bateri "energizer" dhe bateria tjeter eshte "Duracell"
eshte praktike e gabuar dhe rrezik,jo vetem per rrjedhje te shpejte te baterive por edhe per aksidente si eksplozion.
2.Materiali qe skanon me skaner ka shume ilustrime figura me cilesi te larte.
Ngarkesa e larte e faqes ne ngjyra(piksela ne miliona ne nje faqe) e rrit shume ngarkesen e punes se skanerit dhe kjo kerkon me shume fuqi procesuse.procesori brenda skanerit do punoje me intensivitet dhe kjo do beje qe te terhiqet me shume dhe me shpejt energji nga bateria pasi per kete energji ka nevoje procesori qe ka shume ngarkse pune .Per pasoje bateria bie me shpejt.E njejta gje si me telefonat.Nqs sheh shume video ne telefon apo ben surf ne internet faqe me video,grafika me ngjyra te bukura dhe ngarkese ilustrimesh bateria e telefonit apo laptopit do bjere me shpejt.Nqs merr me telefon shme pamje ne rezolucion te lart apo xhiron video ne rezolucion te larte HD,cfare do ndodhe?Do bien baterite shpejt.
3.Nxehtesia,brenda ne shtepi apo jashte,temperturat e larta,vapa ndikojne shume shume keq ne baterite baterite ne kushte temperture te larte vape humbin energji
me shume shpejtesi.Jo vatem ky skaner ne tutorialin ketu por ne pergjithsi gjithe
pajisjet elektronike me bateri duhet te pakten te evitohen te mbahen ne dite me diell te ekspozuara direkt nga rrezet e diellit.Nxehtesia dhe dielli ja harxhon baterite.
4.I ftohti,temperaturate e uleta shume ndikojne ne intensifikimin e renies se baterive por jo aq shume dhe shpejt se sa nxehtesia.Renia e nivelit te baterive eshte si me graduale,pak me e ngadalte
5.Bateria mund te harxhohet bjere edhe ne rastet kur nje pajisje elektronike,skaner telefon etj e ke te fikur,jo ne gjendje pune per disa dite me rradhe.megjithse pajisja nuk eshte ne gjendje pune,meqenese kokat e baterise kane kontakt me metal
ndodh nje rrjedhje e  vogel dhe graduale e energjise ne bateri.Per pasoje nje aparat me baterite plot  edhe ne situate jo ne gjendje pune per disa javesh mund te jete me baterine e shkarkuar fare,zero dhe kerkon rikarikim.
Cfare ndodh kur bateria bie ne nivele te uleta shume?
Skaneri qe varet ne pune,aktivitet nga energjia e baterive,do fiket ne mes te punes,do e lere punen ne mes te rruges pasi nuk merr energji sa duhet nga bateria.
Butoni i ndezjes edhe kur shtypet,skaneri nuk ndizet ose ndizet me vonese dhe kjo ka si shkak nivelin e ulet te baterise.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 17 dhe 18.
Ne libra te trashe faqet duhet te skanohen horizontalisht duke e levizur skanerin nga e majta djathtas.
Ne libra te holle,broshura,manuale me pak flete skanimi behet vertikal njelloj si me flete dokumentash

----------


## benseven11

Dy fjale per kartat e memorjeve.
Kartat e reja Micro SDHC jane
 me te mira se sa kartat origjinale
te viteve 90' SD kartat pasi 
jane me te vogla,me te lehta
jane me te shpejta ne lexim
dhe ne shkrim sidomos mikro SDHC 
me klasifikim 10 qe jane shume te shpejta
 ne lexim dhe shkrim.
Shume karta micro sdhc kane kapacitet ruajtes shume here
me te larte se sa kartat tradicionale SD
Ne figuren poshte eshte dhene nje karte 
micro SDHC me kapacitet 32 GB
Per te dhene nje ide se sa e madhe sa e vogel,jane
dy llojet e memorjeve ,ato jane vendosur mbi
kapakun e shishes se ujit.

----------


## benseven11

Pas skanimeve hiqet mikro karta nga skaneri 
dhe kalohet ne lexusin e kartave
(card reader) qe do lidhet me kompjuterin
me ane te konektorit USB dhe percillen
imazhet  faqeve te skanuara ne hard drajv.

----------


## benseven11

Kalojme te gjitha imazhet e skanuara nga mikro karta
per ne folderin Pictures ne kompjuter.
Do perdorim ne kalim funksionin pre(cut)(jo copy)
per ta lene bosh memorje karten pas kalimit te materialit.

----------

